
Facebook Isn’t Just Good at Mobile. It’s How Mobile Works Now - AWildDHHAppears
http://www.wired.com/2016/08/facebook-isnt-just-good-mobile-mobile-works-now/
======
ArtDev
Except the FB mobile site is buggy as heck. So, no.. FB does not "get mobile".

~~~
flukus
And the app, on android I have to use a third party app because the official
facebook one slows the phone to a crawl and eats a massive chunk of battery.

And don't get me started on those stupid floating bubbles it uses for
messaging....

